# Jumbo Joe build into a Jumbo Mini ...Introducing the "Jimmy"



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

A month or so ago i picked up a Jumbo Joe on clearance from Target for 19 dollars with the hopes at best for making an efficient smoker out of it or worst i'd have a great grill.  After some searching i settled on a 80 Qt stainless steel pot i found on Ebay.   I contacted the seller asking he or she to take measurements for me, they responded with it's a 17.5" bottom (perfect fit) and a 18.5 top fit (perfect)   They were also going to honor a sale that had just ended....PERFECT, let's order this thing!!!

Before it came in i knew that i wanted it to have a 3/4" ball valve for my PitmasterIQ or BBQ Guru because i have 3/4" for both of them so i went ahead and did that first.













P1010486.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






For other air vents i considered nipples and caps but i really like the controls like my Smokey Joe Gold so i decided on WSM style vents.













P1010489.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






A little size comparison to the mini WSM here.  This pot is 19" high which is HUGE for a pot....lol     I can't imagine cooking with this thing on a stove!













P1010487.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






I found from the mini that it's best to have the bottom cut out so that you can stack the charcoal basket and not have it interfere with the pot sitting in the base.  I used the Jumbos charcoal grate as template to trace my cut out on the bottom of the pot. 













P1010481.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013


















P1010482.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






Ok it isn't easy cutting stainless steel compared to aluminum!   Tip:  Use a jig saw with good metal blades and dish soap makes a good lubricant for the heat.    













P1010483.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






If you haven't made a charcoal basket for your mini then i highly suggest to do it..and use the charcoal rack. This basket needs to be just at 3 1/2" high as to not interfere with the pot sitting in the base.  I went to Lowes and got some expanded steel and formed this out of two sections appx 3.5 " s high and wire tied them to the rack.   Tip: Rebar wire makes great ties. 













P1010497.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013


















P1010498.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






This makes a nice little fire box so that when you have side air vents the whole basket gets air all around the perimeter. 













P1010499.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






I wanted a two rack system so i decided to put the first rack 1 1/2" s from the top and the second 7" s down from the top.  Tip: Use a big step bit to start the holes (dish soap) as a lubricant and i used a smaller step bit once it got started.   I burnt out a step bit quickly not using lube or the bigger one first so learn from my mistakes...lol   Tip 2:  You need leverage so put the pot on it's side or you'll never get it started...i just put a blanket down and went to drilling.  Use 1/4" bolts or shorter.  Tip 3:  I went to Menards and got 1/4" fiber washers to put on the outside with the acorn nuts.  I got so sick of oil and grease seeping out of my mini's holes... This solved that problem!!!













P1010504.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






The Jumbo has that bottom vent  but i didn't want to use that for my primary air control but wanted to still use it.  I also have a Big Poppa Drum Smoker which has a adjustable basket for searing...when you bring that basket up to sear it burst into flames.  The reason it burst into flames is because after smoking and you bring it up and air comes at it from the sides and from the bottom. I wanted to try to duplicate that for this build so i put a handle on the vent ...calling it the sear handle.   I only want to really use this to warm up the smoker and open it to sear. 

I used a 6" carriage bolt, a cut piece of dowel rod which i counter sank and some lock washers and bolts...all 1/4"













P1010518.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






Therm i went with a River Country because i wanted something accurate and didn't want to depend on my Maverick all the time.  It got installed right below my 2nd grate at about 7.5 to 8"s down from the top.

I like my Q drippings to reach the coals so i decided to put a diffuser pan that i use in my drum in the Jimmy.   I used longer bolts but you can use shorter ones if you want your diffuser to sit on a grate..  or if you want a water pan (no thanks for me anyway)













P1010517.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






Ok the seller that took the measurements for me was off by about 1/4" on the dimensions of the top of the pot. The pot was a tad smaller at the top than they said by 1/4" which means the lid is a little looser than i would like.  The bottom is the most important so i figured i could work with the lid.  Not sure if i needed it or not i went ahead and picked up some 3/8" stove gasket and with some RTV high heat sealant put the gasket in the lids lip.













P1010496.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






It seats really good imo, This is a pre burn before i had the build really started. 













P1010494.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






Here's a family portrait of my 14.5" , 18.5" and 22.5" smokers.  It's nice to have versatility!         













P1010520.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 26, 2013






Ok this is what i have learned so far about this smoker.

1) It's SOLID and easy to clean!  A little stainless polish and it's good to go

2) It holds temp like a champion, even better than the mini.  The stainless was still hot after shutting down when the base was cool!

3) This is going to be waaaay hotter than normal for the first smokes...it's the shiny stainless.  I've only had three short smokes so far and as it gets build up it's getting better.

4) The sear setting really fires things up!!  Introducing air from the bottom does work well. 













P1010531.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 12, 2013






I highly recommend this smoker...man is it nice!    Stainless is the way to go and i have about 185 into it which is way less than a WSM....but i just like making my own anyways.    Thanks for looking


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

Pics fixed.


----------



## flyweed (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks great. I love it!  I am just gathering all the parts to build my first MINI out of a smokey joe Gold. Can't wait to get her smokin.  It's going to be STRICTLY a low and slow  unit, as I have a GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper and a BGE for my "hot" cooks and steak seering.


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

flyweed said:


> Looks great. I love it!  I am just gathering all the parts to build my first MINI out of a smokey joe Gold. Can't wait to get her smokin.  It's going to be STRICTLY a low and slow  unit, as I have a GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper and a BGE for my "hot" cooks and steak seering.


Thanks fly but i'll tell you ...your mini will be an all purpose whether you like it or not. lol   On my mini i can cook under 200 or over 400* and you're going to love being able to smoke and then sear.   Also for high heat the mini is the best chicken cooker i've ever used, spatch chix @ 350....INCREDIBLE birds.   I just use my steamer pan that came with it and the juices really flavor the birds.  Keith


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

Man , you got all the bases covered! Nice job. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you get the cool glow in the dark thermometer?


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Man , you got all the bases covered! Nice job.


LOL, exactly ...that was the goal. 


Bama BBQ said:


> Did you get the cool glow in the dark thermometer?


No only for the mini but i really do like those glow in the dark..especially this time of year.    I"ll probably replace it with one


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nicely done!

Great Build-View as well.

Bill


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Keith.  Another great smoker build and a fine tutorial.  Good job all round.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice build and I am looking to do the same. If the eBay seller has more of those pots would you mind PMing me the seller's eBay user name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 26, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Keith.  Another great smoker build and a fine tutorial.  Good job all round.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Hey Danny!   Long time no see.. ))    I took a step back from this place for a while... looks like it might be under better management per se now?


PGSmoker64 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Great Build-View as well.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill...hope all is well with you.   Keith


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 15, 2013)

Got tired of laying the lid on the ground so i picked up a little 2 dollar flat bar, bent it and used the nut and bolt on the Weber lid to attach it too. 













P1010674.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 15, 2013


















P1010673.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 15, 2013


















P1010672.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Nov 15, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks great Keith. Somehow I missed this, must have been busy hunting and getting married and stuff!


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Keith. Somehow I missed this, must have been busy hunting and getting married and stuff!


Excuses excuses... I suppose i'll let ya slide on this one Case.   I must have missed this hunting trip you speak of.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Excuses excuses... I suppose i'll let ya slide on this one Case.   I must have missed this hunting trip you speak of. :33:



The deer and elk missed it too!!!!


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ow-tell-you-that-the-elk-did-not-make-a-debut


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 15, 2013)

Great looking build!

I was looking at the smoking joe online. Was wondering what size pot to start with. After seeing a couple minis over the weekend at the south fl gathering I decided to make one. A lot easier to move around then the chargriller......

And yes that size pot is a PITA to use, even in a comercial kitchen.......


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 15, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Great looking build!
> 
> I was looking at the smoking joe online. Was wondering what size pot to start with. After seeing a couple minis over the weekend at the south fl gathering I decided to make one. A lot easier to move around then the chargriller......
> 
> And yes that size pot is a PITA to use, even in a comercial kitchen.......


Thanks jar.. make sure to do a build thread on your mini as no two are alike.    The portability of these things is a bonus for sure.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 16, 2013)

I did find while doing a little research on the Jumbo Joe a few cool add ons. Can't link due to not a sponsor, but if you search online you should be able to find them easy. There is a pizza oven attachment, a bit pricey in my book at $189, but a very cool concept. Also it would apear the the diameter of the Joe is the same as one of the Green Eggs and there is a cast iron grate available for it for about $69. If the family buys into the weekend camping deal more, down the road these may need to become mine, but first need to build the smoker. I am going to Target today, so will look for a cleance section, might be too late in the next season for that deal you found.


On your build I saw you added the ball valve. If I understand correctly, you use the bottom stock vent for startup and then close and use the ball valve for the adjustment for smoking?

I really like what you did and will out right copy some of it! Might make a few changes only due to using what I have on hand around the property.


----------



## fwismoker (Nov 16, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> I did find while doing a little research on the Jumbo Joe a few cool add ons. Can't link due to not a sponsor, but if you search online you should be able to find them easy. There is a pizza oven attachment, a bit pricey in my book at $189, but a very cool concept. Also it would apear the the diameter of the Joe is the same as one of the Green Eggs and there is a cast iron grate available for it for about $69. If the family buys into the weekend camping deal more, down the road these may need to become mine, but first need to build the smoker. I am going to Target today, so will look for a cleance section, might be too late in the next season for that deal you found.
> 
> 
> On your build I saw you added the ball valve. If I understand correctly, you use the bottom stock vent for startup and then close and use the ball valve for the adjustment for smoking?
> ...


 I have 2 Weber style vents and the 3/4 ball valve on the side so it really depends on when i'm going to use that bottom valve...originally i only was going to open it up when i used it as a grill to sear with.  It does help to open when you're trying to heat it up quicker but i find a couple times when it was really cold out (like below freezing) and i was doing a high heat chicken that i will open it to dial it into 350*.  

For normal smokes i'll never use it because i just don't need the air ...on a nice day i can use 1 vent and cook hot.  Being down in Florida i'm thinking you don't ever need more than 2 side vents..and that would be for high heat chicken/turkey etc..


----------



## packmanjim (Dec 12, 2013)

Great build, I got my 80 qt Stainless pot delivered today.  I wonder if this pot would fit on a weber performer?


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 12, 2013)

Packmanjim said:


> Great build, I got my 80 qt Stainless pot delivered today.  I wonder if this pot would fit on a weber performer?


I'd imagine it would fit any Weber 18" but for sure it fits the jumbo joe.   Do you have a jumbo?


----------



## packmanjim (Dec 12, 2013)

I do not have a Jumbo yet but I am planning on getting one.  I have built three mini's for me and my friends and your thread inspired me to build a bigger one.  The performer is kind of pricey but it would be cool if it was on a cart with a side shelf I could wheel around.


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 12, 2013)

Ah too bad you can't get a Jumbo on clearance...well maybe you can.   Got mine at Target for 19 dollars and i figured at the time i'd at least have a good grill if i couldn't find a pot that would work.     It's amazing what you can find in the fall when all the grills go on clearance. :)


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 12, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ah too bad you can't get a Jumbo on clearance...well maybe you can.   Got mine at Target for 19 dollars and i figured at the time I'd at least have a good grill if i couldn't find a pot that would work.     It's amazing what you can find in the fall when all the grills go on clearance. :)


Been to 4 different Targets. No luck. The funny thing is here they are all getting rid of their Garden centers, so not much outdoor stuff anyways. Oh well keep looking.  I did see a Masterbuilt 18"grill that looked promising at Home Depot and it was around $40ish......

 It is taller, but i figure i can cut the legs down to be shorter.


----------



## packmanjim (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah the Target here does not have a Garden Center here either.  Home Depot and Lowes do not have them on closeout either.  $59.95 is the going price.


----------



## omega 3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent post. I just picked up a clearance Target Jumbo Joe tonight ($41, hinged grills on clearance for $12) and have been combing Ebay for pots. What brand did you use? Many of the sites have no measurements and it's a little unnerving to order an expensive stock pot with a chance that it might not fit. If you have a brand/model name that would be really helpful.  Thanks for such a nice detailed description!

Myles


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2014)

Packmanjim said:


> Yeah the Target here does not have a Garden Center here either.  Home Depot and Lowes do not have them on closeout either.





Omega 3 said:


> Excellent post. I just picked up a clearance Target Jumbo Joe tonight ($41, hinged grills on clearance for $12) and have been combing Ebay for pots. What brand did you use? Many of the sites have no measurements and it's a little unnerving to order an expensive stock pot with a chance that it might not fit. If you have a brand/model name that would be really helpful.  Thanks for such a nice detailed description!
> 
> Myles


Myles it's the Concord 80 Qt Stainless that's on EBAY.    Man do I love that cooker and for under a 200 dollar build it kicks the crap out of a WSM 18.5".   PM me if you got questions, problems or want suggestions.


----------



## omega 3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info on the stock pot. I went to an Asian market and Mexican market and none of their 60-80 qt pots fit well. I'll look into the Concord on Ebay.  Myles


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 24, 2014)

Good find. I keep looking at my Targets, Walmarts and anywhere that sells them and no luck on a sale one.  I am going to keep an eye out until middle next week and then have to breakdown and buy one full price. Going to order my pot at the end of the week.


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 24, 2014)

I





Packmanjim said:


> Yeah the Target here does not have a Garden Center here either.  Home Depot and Lowes do not have them on closeout either.  $59.95 is the going price.



If its an advertised close out wouldn't Walmart or HD match the price? I just picked up a 22.5 kettle (silver) for $58 from target! I'll be giving away my old one to a buddy.


----------



## omega 3 (Aug 24, 2014)

You'll be smokin da kine ahi!


----------



## bgmddy (Oct 16, 2014)

Great thread!  Just got a Jumbo Joe.

I don't NEED an 18-1/2" WSM substitute, but can't resist building one.  Hoping to find an aluminum pot that fits; otherwise have some ideas about getting a roll of aluminum flashing 20" or 24" wide & riveting it into a cylinder.  Problem: the diameter at the bottom should be ~17-3/4" to fit the JJ kettle but the top should be ~18-1/2" to fit the lid.  If I can't find an affordable pot I'll make a jig & form a tapered cylinder.  A roll of flashing 25' long (5+ times around) is about $35.  50' (10+ times, or 2 5-ply bodies) is only about $10 more.

Don't think I'll need to make a charcoal ring, though, as Weber's charcoal baskets for 22-1/2" grill fit well and only cost ~$15.00 a pair:













DSCF0082.JPG



__ bgmddy
__ Oct 22, 2014






Will let you know how it goes!  Hopefully these things will be as popular (& well-supported) as minis someday.

Edit:  *If* I build the body from flashing, I'll make the cylinder a uniform 18" in diameter (not tapered).  The jig will be 2 plywood disks 18" in diameter spaced 16" apart (for 20" flashing) or 20" (for 24" flashing). I'll bend one end of the cylinder in to fit the kettle and flare the other end out to fit the lid.  Will do the bending while it's still on the jig...


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 16, 2014)

BGMDDY said:


> Great thread!  Just got a Jumbo Joe.
> 
> I don't NEED an 18-1/2" WSM substitute, but can't resist building one.  Hoping to find an aluminum pot that fits; otherwise have some ideas about getting a roll of aluminum flashing 20" or 24" wide & riveting it into a cylinder.  Problem: the diameter at the bottom should be ~17-1/2" to fit the JJ kettle, but the top should be ~18-1/2" to fit the lid.  If I can't find an affordable pot I'll make a jig & form a tapered cylinder.  A roll of flashing 25' long (5+ times around) is about $35.  50' (10+ times, or 2 5-ply bodies) is only about $10 more.
> 
> ...



A couple options for you. I was shown a stainless steel pot on ebay that works great, it was just over $100. Another option is a 30 gallon steel drum.


----------



## bgmddy (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks!  I think FWIsmoker used the Concord pot, on eBay today for $105.55 w/ free shipping.  I'd rather not drill SS so am still hoping to find an aluminum pot.  I sent measurements to WEBstaurantstore.com yesterday; will let you all know how that goes.  If I was ABSOLUTELY SURE the Concord pot fit I might just go w/ it, though...


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought the pot he recommended and it fits great. 

With the correct bits drilling and cutting the SS is a breeze. 

This is my build and it went very smooth.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169845/jarjar-mini-jumbo-build-w-pics


----------

